# 1st time shooting the PS90



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I finally got to try my new gun this morning. It misted a little while - I was afraid I would be foiled by the rain - but it worked out.

I had prev bore sighted my Eotech, so when I started to shoot, I was on the paper at least. But, I had to make some minor adjustments. It took me 50 shots before I was satisfied with my Eotech sighting. I take asthma medicine and allergy medicine, and it sometimes causes my hands to shake a bit. I had that issue today, so I think some of my adjustments kinda went back and forth, and it may have been me and not the sight.

Anyway, the pic below shows a 50 yard target. U'll see 2 shots on each side of the bullseye. I made 1 final ajustment AFTER this target, and finally got the center. But, this shows that the gun groups pretty well.









---------------

Shot a lot of shots at 25 yards. It shoots about 2 inches low at 25 yards.

Here is another pic of 25 yards (I aimed a little higher on this target - sits not quite two inches lower):










Finally, I sighted in my laser at about 10 yards. That is nice to have it hit right where I wanted it to.

The gun worked flawlessly, with no issues. I prev shot a PS90, so I knew what to expect. Much lower recoil and noice than other rifles.

Luckily, I had the range to myself for the 1st hour. I kept walking up and down the 50 yard range after every 2-3 shots to make fine adjustments. The next time I go shoot will be more fun, as I won't have to be messing with sight adjustments...

I shot 100 rounds today...


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

That is a fine group there Ship. I had the opertunity to shoot a P90 ( not PS) full auto. Now that was a blast, literally. My groups with the P90 wern't that good. But, the targets were of the opertune kind, casn, bottles, and a watermelon. In full auto, it was a dream to shoot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I got my strap in this evening. Too bad I didn't have it this morning...










Now, I'm all set  - I might buy the larger cocking handle knobs - but otherwise, I am set


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> That is a fine group there Ship. I had the opertunity to shoot a P90 ( not PS) full auto. Now that was a blast, literally. My groups with the P90 wern't that good. But, the targets were of the opertune kind, casn, bottles, and a watermelon. In full auto, it was a dream to shoot.


I WISH I could shoot a full auto P90 p


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good show there Ship. Takes awhile to get all the kinks out with a new piece. Good Luck with it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Good show there Ship. Takes awhile to get all the kinks out with a new piece. Good Luck with it.


Appreciate it. My wife is fed up with all the money I've spent on it 

I have 1 more mag on the way, and after that, I think I better chill or I'll be in the doghouse 

I used sandbags at the range, but not all the ranges I go to have them, so I bought a leather bag setup at Wal-Mart. That was the item that put me over in her eyes


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Does it feel like shooting a nail gun? I only know one other person who owns one and that is how he describes it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I never shot a nail gun before  

But I can say that the recoil is very low. So, I guess someone could say that. The design is very ergonomic when shouldered too.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

If you ever get a chance to shoot a true P90, go for it. I'll post a vid in a new thread.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

VTDefender said:


> If you ever get a chance to shoot a true P90, go for it. I'll post a vid in a new thread.


Yea, I saw your video. Pretty kewl.

I took my PS90 to the range a week ago - an indoor range this time. I sighted in my red laser at 7 yards. Wanted it for home defense ranges. But, after that, shooting at an indoor range was kinda boring. I plan to start taking it to the longer, outdoor ranges in the future.


----------

